# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  HCM_3Cây Vitme Bi  KORUDA bước 10

## quangnguyen89ck

Chào mừng tháng 9, khởi đầu tháng may mắn cho anh em CNCPRO .
3 cây vitme bi *Tất cả bước 10*, 

Vitme KURODA
- Bắt đầu từ cây đen  :Stick Out Tongue: hi 15 bước 10 hành trình 450
*Tiếp theo: cây có 2 gối đỡ, 1 BF, 1BK phi 15 bước 10 hành trình 200
*Cây cuối cùng : phi 20 bước 10 hành trình 380
- Gía khởi điểm 0đ
- giá mua ngay: không có
- Bước giá. Từ 20.000 ( Đơn vị hàng ngàn phải là con số 0, ví dụ: 21.000 là phạm quy.)
Thời gian kết thúc: 22h ngày 3/9 ( vì 2/9 các bác đưa vợ và gấu đi chơi roài)
Bác thắng đấu giá vui lòng để lại Tên và SĐT để xác nhận.
Chúc các bác tháng mới nhiều may mắn  :Big Grin: 
Nhận hàng tại cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Chế Tạo Máy CNC* 336 Phan Văn Trị-P.11-Q.Bình Thạnh-TP.hcm
thanks các bác. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Boong Boong.

----------


## hoangmanh

Mình mở màn 100k nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## huyquynhbk

e tiếp theo 120k

----------


## linhdt1121

600K cho đỡ mất công

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bên bác Quảng còn visme bước 5mm thì mở thêm cái topic chào tháng 9 nữa nhé, đang tìm mấy cây bước 5mm.

----------


## thanhphuongqn

Nếu chuyển hàng ra Quảng Nam được thì để cho mình, chổ mình tìm mua khó quá. Muốn chế một máy CNC mạch in mini mà tim đồ khó quá.
Đấu giá, giá 700k.

----------


## thanhphuongqn

> Nếu chuyển hàng ra Quảng Nam được thì để cho mình, chổ mình tìm mua khó quá. Muốn chế một máy CNC mạch in mini mà tim đồ khó quá.
> Đấu giá, giá 700k.


Số điện thoại của mình: 0976409429.

----------


## thanhphuongqn

> Nếu chuyển hàng ra Quảng Nam được thì để cho mình, chổ mình tìm mua khó quá. Muốn chế một máy CNC mạch in mini mà tim đồ khó quá.
> Đấu giá, giá 700k.


Mình chịu tiền ship hàng chứ quên.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Nam CNC

ông này tự tin gớm , giá này chưa xong đâu , còn tới hơn 2 ngày mà. vui quá , dạo này đấu giá là cái mốt thời thượng , tối vệ sinh có khi mở cái topic bán theo mới được.

----------

hminhtq, hung1706, quangnguyen89ck, thanhtrung

----------


## linhdt1121

800k 
Này thì 10 ký tự

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Bên bác Quảng còn visme bước 5mm thì mở thêm cái topic chào tháng 9 nữa nhé, đang tìm mấy cây bước 5mm.


có 4 cây như có gạch, qua 2/9 em báo  :Smile:

----------


## garynguyen

:Smile: like phát

----------


## Mạnh Tường

sắp kết thúc rồi mà sao êm ắng thế ! em đặt giá 900k rồi đi ngủ đây ! không thức khuya được

----------


## linhdt1121

e chờ cả ngày nay này.
Cần quá mà sợ ko lại vs các bác chờ sát giờ G.
Bác đi ngủ rồi nhé,e trả 920k chắc bác ko bit,hehe

----------


## thuyên1982

em theo 1000k

----------


## onion

1020k 
Nguyễn Văn Trưởng
01675991743

----------


## thuyên1982

theo 1100 k

----------


## linhdt1121

Theo 1120 k

----------


## onion

1200k 
Nguyễn Văn Trưởng
01675991743

----------


## Mạnh Tường

chốt 1.200k

----------


## linhdt1121

1210 k chot

----------


## Mạnh Tường

1220k..............

----------


## linhdt1121

1220 
Bấm nhầm

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Chúc mừng bác !

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

1240 cuoi gh

----------


## thuyên1982

cung hỷ...

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> 1220 
> Bấm nhầm


Do thời gian gấp nên em viết tắt, " nhầm " là do bài trên e trả giá có bước giá sai. Giờ thì xong roài, mai chờ cụ Quảng vào xác nhận

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Xác nhận cụ Linh chiến thắng. Thanks cụ

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## onion

Em cứ tưởng đến 10h là chỉ tính đến hết 9h59 thành ra không theo, cứ nghĩ mình thắng  :Frown: . Buồn thiệt chứ!

----------


## CNC PRO

Xin lỗi, CNC PRO xin can thiệp vào chút.
Bài viết của bạn Mạnh Tường (#) không rỏ vì lý do gì đã bị bộ lọc diễn đàn chặn nên không hiện được.
Bài viết này có giá bid trùng với bạn linhdt1121, xuất hiện cùng thời gian (giờ diễn đàn, nhưng trước vài giây)

Vậy nên đề nghị quangnguyen89ck xem xét và xác nhận người đấu giá thắng cuộc nhé. Vấn đề này là rủi ro nên hơi khó chịu chút.

Lần nữa xin lỗi vì rắc rối này. Chúc các bạn vui.

----------


## elenercom

Ly kỳ thật. Mềnh bắt đầu thích kiểu đấu giá giải trí này rồi đấy. hehehe

----------


## linhdt1121

Hic hic, chính # trên bác mạnh tường chúc mừng e rồi mà, h sao lại thêm đoạn bài viết ko hiển thị là sao

----------


## emptyhb

Kaka, 2 bác chia nhau đi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mr.L

Cái này chắc rủi ro do diễn đàn chặn bài viết, người thắng cuộc chắc bác chủ tự xác nhận thôi. Em nghĩ rủi ro nên các bạn thông cảm. AD thông báo cũng chỉ làm sáng tỏ vấn đề thôi chứ không có ý quyết định ai thắng ai thua đâu.

Dù bác linhdt1121 hay bác Mạnh Tường thắng cuộc thì cũng xin chúc mừng.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Đây là lý do ngoài ý muốn.và em đã xác nhận bác linhdt thắng cuộc. Rất tiếc vì sự cố xảy ra như thế.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Thấy CNC pro nói tới vấn đề bị chặn nên mới có ý kiến, thực sự em có đấu giá thêm nhưng mà kg gửi được thông tin , lúc đó cũng chẳng hiểu thế nào , tại sao lại bị chặn , liệu có sự can thiệp nào chăng ?
 Dù sao sự việc cũng xong rồi ! Qua vụ việc này riêng bản thân cá nhân nhận định : CNCpro vẫn minh bạch và trung thực.
Thanks !

----------

CNC PRO

----------


## CNC PRO

_Chào bạn Mạnh Tường.
Lời đầu tiên là xin lỗi về rắc rối này, làm bạn mất đi cơ hội thắng cuộc đấu giá.
Lời tiếp theo xin cảm ơn vì lòng tin của bạn dành cho CNC PRO cũng như dành cho diễn đàn CNCProVN.com_

Vì muốn tạo điều kiện tối đa cho các thành viên khi tham gia, nên diễn đàn khá mở. Điều đó dẫn tới việc diễn đàn liên tục bị spam quấy nhiễu. Để giảm bớt, diễn đàn đã đăng ký hệ thống chống spam quốc tế. Có lẽ vì vậy một một số bài viết (chiếm tỷ lệ rất nhỏ) vẫn bị chặn dù không phải là spam. Nhận định ban đầu do lỗi thuật toán lọc spam.
BQT vẫn rất cố gắng tìm hiểu và khắc phục vấn đề này nhưng vẫn chưa triệt để.

CNC PRO có thể khẵng định với bạn cũng như các thành viên khác là *BQT* luôn minh bạnh, trung thực và công bằng, luôn cố gắng giữ lập trường trung lập trong bất kỳ tình huống nào. Cho dù đối với thành viên có nhiều đóng góp như Nam CNC, Nhất Sơn, CKD... hay đối với thành viên chưa hề có bài viết, vừa mới đăng ký thì đều vậy cả.

----------

Nam CNC, solero

----------

